# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  На выставке CeBIT 2017 компания AOC представит свои самые актуальные продукты

## Labs

С 20 по 24 марта на выставке CeBIT в Ганновере компания AOC представит самые актуальные модели своих мониторов в зоне Planet Reseller. Геймеры, а также представители B2C и B2B сегментов получат возможность ознакомиться с различными мониторами, в том числе с самой новой моделью из серии премиальных игровых мониторов изогнутым AGON AG352QCX и ультратонким безрамочным AOC Q2781PQ. CeBIT, крупнейшая компьютерная и ИТ выставка, привлекает более 200 000 посетителей со всего мира и из года в год формирует тенденции и демонстрирует новинки в сфере технологий. За прошедшие годы компания AOC освещала на выставке высококачественные дисплей для профессиональных и домашних пользователей, геймеров и других целевых групп. 

*Изогнутый монитор AOC AGON AG352QCX* 

Недавно вышедший AG352QCX является одним из последних дополнений к популярной серии игровых мониторов премиум-класса AGON от AOC. Благодаря малому радиусу изгиба 2000 мм и ультраширокому формату 21:9 изогнутый 35’’ монитор улучшает восприятие глубины и расширяет поле зрения, создавая таким образом ощущение полного погружения в игровой процесс. Частота обновления 200 Гц и технология Adaptive-Sync гарантируют отсутствие размытости и разрывов при воспроизведении движущихся объектов. Режим Low Input Lag и AOC Shadow Control обеспечивают дополнительные преимущества во время игры.

*Ультратонкий безрамочный AOC Q2781PQ*

Благодаря ультратонкому корпусу и асимметричной подставке 27-дюймовый монитор AOC Q2781PQ, безусловно, будет признан одним из самых стильных мониторов на выставке CeBIT в этом году. По периметру дисплея отсутствует рамка. Помимо элегантного внешнего вида, монитор отличает современная AH-IPS панель с широким углом обзора 178°, которая обеспечивает яркие цвета с полным соответствием стандарту sRGB и высокую однородность цвета при просмотре с любого положения. Разрешение QHD (2560x1440 пикселей) – залог четких и детализированных изображений.

*Энергосберегающий IPS монитор для офиса AOC I2475PXQU*

AOC I2475PXQU с диагональю 23,8’’ может похвастаться cочными цветами и яркими изображениями, а также высоким уровнем энергоэффективности, отвечающим таким стандартам по охране окружающей среды, как Energy Star 7.0 и EPEAT Gold. Монитор оснащен высококачественной IPS панелью, имеет широкие углы обзора и разрешение Full HD. Все эти характеристики подтверждают, что AOC I2475PXQU – идеальный инструмент для работы во множестве офисных приложений как самостоятельно, так и в команде. Пользователи оценят и эргономические опции монитора, такие как регулировка высоты, наклона и поворота, и смогут максимально адаптировать положение устройства под свои индивидуальные потребности. Поддержка большого числа стандартов подключения, среди которых DisplayPort и USB 3.0, позволят без проблем подсоединять к монитору разнообразные источники входного сигнала и USB-устройства.

*Точная цветопередача и 4K UHD – монитор AOC U3277PWQU*

Модель U3277PWQU имеет 4K UHD разрешение (3840x2160 пикселей) и гарантирует высокую точность цветопередачи. 31,5-дюймовая AMVA-панель с соотношением сторон 16:9 воспроизводит более 1 млрд. цветов и охватывает 100% цветового пространства sRGB и 95% NTSC. Множество функций для регулировки высоты, наклона и поворота, а также технология Flicker-Free для снижения усталости глаз – этот монитор действительно готов к длительным часам работы. Режимы PiP и PbP позволяют отображать сигнал из нескольких источников на одном экране. Монитор U3277PWQU с широкими углами обзора, высокой однородностью цвета и разнообразными разъемами отлично подходит для профессиональных пользователей. Малое время отклика 4 мс делает его привлекательным вариантом для просмотра развлекательного контента в формате 4K.

*Универсальный, эффективный, для профессионалов – AOC Q2577PWQ*

25’’ монитор AOC Q2577PWQ оснащен IPS панелью c разрешением QHD (2560x1440 пикселей). Технология IPS обеспечивает широкие углы обзора (178°/178°), а также высокую контрастность и точность цветопередачи. Этот монитор является идеальным выбором не только для дизайнеров, фоторедакторов и других профессионалов, он также подойдет для домашних пользователей. Время отклика 5 мс удовлетворит требования казуальных геймеров и любителей кино. Встроенные динамики 3 Вт устраняют необходимость в дополнительном аудиооборудовании. Широкий спектр предложенных эргономичных опций и технология Flicker-Free, разработанная для предотвращения утомляемости глаз, заботятся о здоровье пользователя во время длительного использования монитора. Режимы Eco Mode и e-Saver снижают негативные последствия работы монитора для окружающей среды.

----------

